# GV 5-15-05/Nserch4 the Elusive Atlantic Croaker



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Launched outta Wallaces @ 6am....picked up some squid and 1 peeler.I don't usually fish with bait in the summer....but I need all the help I can get  ........

Lite SSW wind...out going tide.water was pretty clean.


Started tossing a Mirro- lure...accordin to the tackle shop...a few trout have been caught.....to my surprise,a feisty 27 inch striper devoured it....Hit the lure @ the yak...sweet music   ...landed that [email protected] bastidge....looked em in the eye and told him he wasn't safe after Monday  ...back in tha drink....Tossed the mirro lure a few mo time...to no prevail.

Tipped a red jig w/ a charteuse 5 inch curly tail grub W/some peeler...this was the magic catchin combo yesterday @ the HRBT fer some flatties...Slow retreive.......no trout,or flatties but some of the nicest croakers I caught on a lure....ya I was cheatin..........averaged about 2lbs.....


since I found the hole,and family members already sweatin me fer some fresh fish,rigged a pole with a dbl bttm rig and size 2 long shanks tipped with squid.

For 3 hours.....a good steady bite...all fish caught were in tha 1.5 to 2.0 lbs...nice fight...rod an reel had a werk out.

In-btween droppin bait I kept castin the led head an curly tail....seems tha bigguns like a lil chase....all in all 25 fish caught,kept 15

A great day on tha water...when my better half ever finds my memory card.......I will start postin pics....but looks like GV is jus startin ta heat up....a lotta nice holes an grass lines.....


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Looks like you can name your Yak the..

*"Croaker Stroker" *   

Nice pullage man, glad yer brakeing her in!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice report Nserch4Drum...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

dude, if neil and I ever get a yak, we will launch out to hunt for mr. brown... great pullage there buddy...


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

How bout CROAKER SMOKER!


----------

